# My 2 Gallon Cookie Jar



## TonyK (Aug 29, 2012)

This is my first attempt at a bowl. I got the plants off of a member here and just wanted to see what I can do. I have never worked with live plants before but wanted to try.
My plant list;
Crypt Wendti
Hygro Sunset
Java Moss
Java Fern
Salvinia
Substrate is 1" Miracle Grow Organic Potting Mix and .5" play sand. For a light I'm using a 23w 6500k cfl. I might go with a smaller wattage bulb depending on algae. I have been doing 50% water changes everyday since I set the tank up last Wednesday. 
Plans are to let the bowl fill in then add son red cherry shrimp but, in no hurry to do that now.

This is the bowl 9/19/12









Here it is with a piece of driftwood 9/19/12









Here it is flooded 9/19/12


----------



## TonyK (Aug 29, 2012)

Here is an update, Pictures were snapped this evening. Bowl seems to be going alright. Plants are looking healthy

9/23/12









Top View 9/23/12


----------



## Sashawins (Jul 15, 2012)

That's very cool. How big is that jar? Approximately a gallon? or bigger? Really would like to try that myself and just curious of shrimp would need a heater in the winter.


----------



## Gooberfish (Mar 27, 2012)

I have this same jar. Mine looks like Sh*^ though. You've got a good start going


----------



## zankotsu (Jul 26, 2012)

I've been wanting to do something similar! No mechanical filtration? Can you have livestock without it?


----------



## l8nite (Aug 29, 2012)

Looks really awesome!


----------



## TonyK (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the compliment. Its been less then a week and I am seeing some growth out of the plants. BTW, I picked this jar up at Walmart for around $10.00. I originally used it for a Betta. 

Sashawins- The bowl is a 2 gallon but, with everything in there I say somewhere around 1.5 gallons. I'm under the impression shrimp like it in the low 70's. When I get ready to put shrimp in there I will look into it more. Right now I just want the plants to fill in

zankotsu- There is no mechanical filtration in this bowl. The plants will be the filter for the livestock. This bowl might be to small for fish. I didn't plan on adding fish. From my research shrimp seem to have a really low bio load and would be perfect for a bowl like this. Here is a thread on a similiar bowl that has a wealth of info. If you want to set something up.

Here is Newman's thread on it and made me want to start this bowl http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pl...rimp-bowl.html


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

zankotsu said:


> I've been wanting to do something similar! No mechanical filtration? Can you have livestock without it?


 
Bowls like this can't carry a heavy bioload without filtration, but well planted with regular wc they can easily support snails, shrimp and some small fish. 

My largest no-tech tank is a 3g moderately planted vase that's home to a hundred or more pond and rams horn snails, 3 ghost shrimp and 4 "cobra" endlers (guppy/endler hybrid). 

My smallest is a 4.5" diameter wineglass with hc, xmas moss, a couple tiny ramshorns, a med sized pond snail, and 3x cherry shrimp. (Okay, the *smallest* is actually a 1" x1" x 2.5" planted acrylic box, but I don't tend to count that as "stocked" as it only has 2 tiny ramshorn snails.)


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice Job on the jar!


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

Nice start!
do you think blyxa japonica would look good in here? right next to the DW.


----------



## TonyK (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you GM.

Newman, I think you are right. I do have empty space in front of the DW. I was wondering what to put in front of it. Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## TonyK (Aug 29, 2012)

I have been doing daily water changes of 50% on this tank. I haven't been testing water quality but for right I don't plan on adding fauna. Should I continue doing the water changes? or slow it down a little?


----------



## beginragnarok (Dec 19, 2011)

It looks like a good start. I like it. An industrious use of space.:smile:

Just watch out for that Hygro "Sunset" it is very much a weed and will out-compete the other plants for every nessessity. At least thats my experience over the past 9 months growing it. Also, watch your lighting. If you start to see algea growth raise up your light source or cut back on lighting hours.


Keep at it. Shrimp are awesome to keep by the way, so much personality.


----------



## TonyK (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks
I have already changed lighting some. I had the lights on 12 to 14 hours a day. the last couple of days only had them for 10 hours. I need to pick up a timer for the bowl. I turn the light at 7AM. When I get home at 5Pm Im turning the lights off. I don't really get to enjoy it with the light on. My goal is to let the plants take the bowl over then I will add some shrimp.





beginragnarok said:


> It looks like a good start. I like it. An industrious use of space.:smile:
> 
> Just watch out for that Hygro "Sunset" it is very much a weed and will out-compete the other plants for every nessessity. At least thats my experience over the past 9 months growing it. Also, watch your lighting. If you start to see algea growth raise up your light source or cut back on lighting hours.
> 
> ...


----------



## beginragnarok (Dec 19, 2011)

TonyK said:


> Thanks
> I have already changed lighting some. I had the lights on 12 to 14 hours a day. the last couple of days only had them for 10 hours. I need to pick up a timer for the bowl. I turn the light at 7AM. When I get home at 5Pm Im turning the lights off. I don't really get to enjoy it with the light on. My goal is to let the plants take the bowl over then I will add some shrimp.


Check one of these out. http://www.petco.com/product/111981/Zoo-Med-AquaSun-Aquarium-Timer.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

This way you can actually look at your art. I started out doing the same thing. Turn lights on before I left the house then have to kill them when getting back. You don't need to spent $40 for the upscale timer to enjoy your labor. Cheers!


----------



## TonyK (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you very much that will work




beginragnarok said:


> Check one of these out. http://www.petco.com/product/111981/Zoo-Med-AquaSun-Aquarium-Timer.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch
> 
> This way you can actually look at your art. I started out doing the same thing. Turn lights on before I left the house then have to kill them when getting back. You don't need to spent $40 for the upscale timer to enjoy your labor. Cheers!


----------



## TonyK (Aug 29, 2012)

I picked up some Dwarf Sag today. How do I trim them? Do I just cut them like you would cut grass? I have no clue.


----------



## MSG (Jul 16, 2012)

You can get the timers for less than $6 at most places like T-rget or W-Mart. 

Or if you have a Ikea close by, they sell timers there too. 

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/80134449/


Does your jar get a layer of oil on the surface? 

For the D-Sag, all you do is trim the roots and pluck it in the soil/sand.


----------



## TonyK (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for the timer idea. I live right next to a Target and didn't think of them.

I do get a sheen on the surface if I go 2 or 3 days without a water change. The DW is leeching and turning the water brown so I do a partial WC every 2 days.

Just so I'm reading this right, I trim the roots of the plant and not the leaf.







MSG said:


> You can get the timers for less than $6 at most places like T-rget or W-Mart.
> 
> Or if you have a Ikea close by, they sell timers there too.
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyK (Aug 29, 2012)

*A little update of my jar*

I took this pic on 10/8/12. The Hygro and Savinia have really taken off. I lost the Crypts. I don't know but think the Saviania filled in the top so the light was really blocked out from getting into the tank. I have been clearing out the surface to make sure the light gets in. I am planting some dwarf sag right now


----------



## MSG (Jul 16, 2012)

Just trim the roots of the DS. I only trim leaves when they get diseased/discoloured or turn brown. 


From the picture it seems like you'll need ANOTHER cookie jar. This is why I like rectangular containers. Round ones waste space.

The floaters will absorb most of the light & liquid nutrients that's why they're growing like crazy.


----------



## TonyK (Aug 29, 2012)

I like the look of full jar. I will see how it goes and how healthy the plants look. I don't think I will add the floating plants. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

How is the jar doing? I been thinking of getting one in the future.


----------



## TonyK (Aug 29, 2012)

My cookie jar is doing great. I will post up some pictures tomorrow. You should start one up. It's fun working on it and watching it grow.


----------



## TonyK (Aug 29, 2012)

Here is an update on the bowl. It has been up and running since September 19, 2012
Lighting
13 watt CFL 6500K

Flora
Hygro Sunset
Dwarf Sag
Java Fern (I can't see them anymore)
Java Moss

Fauna
3 RCS
1 Nerite Smail


----------



## Disher (Apr 1, 2012)

Haha wow that's pretty awesome. I bet it looks better in person. Are you adding any ferts or just doing water changes? I'm curious about your maintenance routine. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## TonyK (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks Disher! No ferts worry about it affrecting the shrimp just doing water changes. I do partial w/c every 5 days and take out about 40%. I did have some issues with algae early on but it seems to be non existent right now. I think it has filled in so much the lights not an issue. I run the light 8 hours a day and split the time. I run 10 AM till 2 PM then 6 PM to 10 PM.

I am trying to get a better pic I am horrible at taking pictures.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

looking great
are your shrimp breeding yet?


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

really adorable !!


----------



## TonyK (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks, I haven't bred any shrimp yet. There is a big fish meet coming up soon Im hoping to get some more RCS. How many shrimp do you think I should go with to get a good mix of male and females?
It was your bowl thread that made me start mine. I was a little nervous about my not filling in but it came around I guess.



Newman said:


> looking great
> are your shrimp breeding yet?


 
izabella87, thank you for the compliment.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

I'd get around 7 cherry shrimp, unless you can pick and choose which shrimp you will be buying. if you get to pick, and if the shrimp offered are adults, you can easily just snag 2 males and 2 females and be set for breeding them. but otherwise 7 small juvies should give you a decent chance of getting what you need. yes this jar looks really nice and full now, and as long as the plants are healthy and growing, its definitely ready for shrimp. you will want around 5-7 adult shrimp in here max.


----------



## TonyK (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks Newman.

The plants look healthy but I did have an issue where some of the leaves on the hygro had holes in them. I removed what I could and the plant itself looks fine. Is it possible some sort of deficiencyin nutrients or lack of lights? 
This was happening really low on the plant stem. I had some salvinia in the jar but removed the majority of it for lighting purposes.


----------



## BJK (Feb 5, 2013)

Looks great man! Those plants really grew in well!! Any


----------



## TonyK (Aug 29, 2012)

Thnaks for the compliment.

An update, I added 10 cherry shrimp to my bowl. I should hopefully get some babies out of this.




BJK said:


> Looks great man! Those plants really grew in well!! Any


----------



## pedropete (Feb 27, 2012)

how's the jar? love these bowls!! i have 2 going at my place  they're the best!


----------



## TonyK (Aug 29, 2012)

The jar is going good. I think I saw some baby shrimp walking around. I have enjoyed this bowl. It was a first step for me into something with live plants. Because of this jar, I now have a 20L that I am dry starting.


----------



## zankotsu (Jul 26, 2012)

I put my 2gallon cookie jar on a lazy susan :3 it's a pretty good idea.


----------



## TonyK (Aug 29, 2012)

Do you have any pictures or a journal of your 2 gallon? Sadly I broke my jar down.



zankotsu said:


> I put my 2gallon cookie jar on a lazy susan :3 it's a pretty good idea.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice little setup. This makes me want to put together my 2.5G vase again. I still have it sitting empty in the basement.


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

Need a Cookie Monster in there...:biggrin:


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

I like this! Any update with a pic?


----------



## Pencil2Print (Nov 20, 2009)

I Love the lazy susan idea!! If it wasn't for the wires, I'd go for it!


----------



## TonyK (Aug 29, 2012)

A lazy susan would have been cool. This is a round table with a red cloth thrown over it. 






Pencil2Print said:


> I Love the lazy susan idea!! If it wasn't for the wires, I'd go for it!


----------

